# Missing 'overboard' sailor found....in the boiler room.



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 15, 2017)

Dear mom and dad, boy am I fucked now!

Missing sailor found 'hiding in his ship's engine room' | Daily Mail Online

An American sailor whose disappearance at sea last week prompted a search by American and Japanese ships of thousands of square miles of ocean was found alive on board his ship on Thursday, the U.S. Navy said.

Two sources who spoke with the Navy Times said that Peter Mims was found hiding in the engine room on the U.S.S Shiloh. 

The U.S. 7th Fleet said the circumstances surrounding the disappearance of the 23-year-old from Interlachen, Florida were being investigated.


----------



## RackMaster (Jun 15, 2017)

He'll get his own "private" room now.  lol


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 15, 2017)

[QU


----------



## Gunz (Jun 15, 2017)

"I'll show _them._ I'll hide in the engine room and they'll think I'm dead and then they'll be sorry for treating me so bad." :wall::dead:


----------



## Grunt (Jun 15, 2017)

He sounds like someone that needs to be put over someone's knees and have his butt spanked like a child.


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 15, 2017)

Ruh roh....

Someone's gonna have to see the Chief.....


----------



## policemedic (Jun 15, 2017)

Agoge said:


> He sounds like someone that needs to be put over someone's knees and have his butt spanked like a child.



Nope. 

Keelhaul him.


----------



## CDG (Jun 15, 2017)

I wonder what his plan was.  Was he caching food and water for a few days to prep for hiding?  Did he have bathroom usage worked out?  How was he gonna get off the ship without being found? What a useless POS.


----------



## AWP (Jun 15, 2017)

The boiler room? Pussy.

All the way!

SGT Bowe Bergdahl


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 15, 2017)

Hiding for three days where he worked...kind of funny.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 15, 2017)

Cripes!

The boys at T&P didn't waste any time!  LOL

What To Pack If You’re Going To Fake Your Own Death Aboard A Navy Ship


----------



## Teufel (Jun 15, 2017)




----------



## 104TN (Jun 15, 2017)

We have found the king of the E4s. Dude took shamming to a whole 'nother level.


----------



## Muppet (Jun 15, 2017)

AWP said:


> The boiler room? Pussy.
> 
> All the way!
> 
> SGT Bowe Bergdahl



Navy jerk off, hides in boiler room, Pvt. Bergdhal, hold my beer.

M.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 16, 2017)

_My ex-husband wouldn't hide in the engine room or fake his own death', she said in a statement to ABC News.

'I do feel like the Navy has explaining to do because the event of him going MIA had caused so much distress and sadness._

His ex's reaction reminds me of the obligatory "my baby was just getting his life together" statement that a mom or sister makes when their gang-banging son is shot by the police or a citizen protecting themselves.  

Ex-wife of sailor denies he was trying to fake his death  | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 16, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> He hid out for a week on his own fucking boat Bwaaahaaaaahaaaaa. So much for security on a guided-missile cruiser.



I'm tempted to set the name of the ship up as a News Alert.  Future fired Captain?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 16, 2017)

AWP said:


> The boiler room? Pussy.
> 
> All the way!
> 
> SGT Bowe Bergdahl



LOL

You're either on something or on to something....I'm gonna just put this here now so that I can timestamp it:

Mims is going to hold a press conference stating that he either discovered some type of 'illegal spying' that the ship was part of, or that he was being bullied to the point of faking his own death.  So in the spirit of his idols Edward Snowden and Bowe Bergdahl, he did his 'duty' and hid out...waiting to get back on land again so that he could publicly disclose the misdeeds that he had discovered.


----------



## CDG (Jun 16, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> _My ex-husband wouldn't hide in the engine room or fake his own death', she said in a statement to ABC News.
> 
> 'I do feel like the Navy has explaining to do because the event of him going MIA had caused so much distress and sadness._
> 
> ...



LMAO.  STFU "Mikey Marie".  The Navy doesn't have shit to explain.  Your ex is the piece of shit who shirked his duty and wasted thousands of man hours and millions of dollars in the search for his worthless ass. I hope he gets BCD'd.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 16, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Why, that fuckin little bastard. And here I was giving him cred for hiding out for a week on his own boat. Now he comes up with this lame-ass shit. Chelsea Manning is more of a man.



Just to be clear, I'm speculating. 

Love the rage though!


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 16, 2017)

[Q


----------



## Grunt (Jun 16, 2017)

Now even more than my original post, I think he needs to be put over someone's knees and have his butt spanked like a child until he has to lean against something to stand up. 

He's a sac of pus!


----------



## Gunz (Jun 16, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Just to be clear, I'm speculating.
> 
> Love the rage though!



I should've picked up on it but I'm hiding in the barn so my wife will think I'm dead.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 16, 2017)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 28, 2017)

*<UPDATE>*

Shiloh Sailor Who Hid For A Week Released From Miramar Brig


----------



## AWP (Jun 28, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> *<UPDATE>*
> 
> Shiloh Sailor Who Hid For A Week Released From Miramar Brig



He should spend his pretrial time on the boat so his fellow sailors can show their appreciation for his mad hide and seek skillz.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jun 29, 2017)

p


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 18, 2017)

<UPDATE>

Shiloh Sailor Who Hid For 7 Days Charged With Abandoning Watch And Dereliction Of Duty


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 19, 2017)

*<UPDATE>*

Huh.  I'm sure the command of his ship were "thrilled" to see the results of this survey.

It's A 'Floating Prison': USS Shiloh Sailor Surveys Reveal A Totally Demoralized Crew

The damning report highlighted what it said were common complaints in the Shiloh sailors’ comments, including:

“It’s only a matter of time before something horrible happens.”
“Our sailors do not trust the CO.”
It’s a “floating prison.”
“I just pray we never have to shoot down a missile from North Korea because then our ineffectiveness will really show.”
“It feels like a race to see which will break down first, the ship or it’s [sic] crew.”


----------



## Gunz (Nov 19, 2017)

Ship collisions, floating prisons, murderer SEALs, toxic leadership...Jumping Jesus, what's next?


----------



## Andoni (Nov 19, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Ship collisions, floating prisons, murderer SEALs, toxic leadership...Jumping Jesus, what's next?



A fancy new safety brief and a Fun Run for Espirit de Corps? Oh, wait, wrong branch. 😏


----------



## SpitfireV (Nov 19, 2017)

Ocoka said:


> Ship collisions, floating prisons, murderer SEALs, toxic leadership...Jumping Jesus, what's next?



Corruption for Gaga tickets and hookers maybe? Oh sorry, my sight was set on hind, not fore.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 19, 2017)

.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 19, 2017)

Red Flag 1 said:


> An active duty US Navy SEAL in porn films.........Oh, we already have that. Never mind.


WHAT. I am gonna need that sauce, that A-1, sir. I have to independently verify these claims.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 19, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> WHAT. I am gonna need that sauce, that A-1, sir. I have to independently verify these claims.



I'll give you the sauce!





what?


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 19, 2017)

Marine0311 said:


> I'll give you the sauce!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're all so, so old.

Sauce. A-1. Worcestershire. 

Sauce = source. 

I would like you to give me a link to where I can see this thing you mentioned.


----------



## Marine0311 (Nov 19, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> You're all so, so old.
> 
> Sauce. A-1. Worcestershire.
> 
> ...



I would like to give you some sauce anyway.


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 19, 2017)

Marine0311 said:


> I would like to give you some sauce anyway.


Man, just hit me with that puttenesca and no one gets hurt.


----------



## CDG (Nov 19, 2017)

The wife is a porn star as well.

'We Talked to His Boss': Wife of Navy SEAL-Turned Porn Actor


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 19, 2017)

amlove21 said:


> You're all so, so old.
> 
> Sauce. A-1. Worcestershire.
> 
> ...



You want the skinny. Diarrhea can make you skinny, and the xanthan gum in A1  sauce can get you there.

Oh, and:
Decorated Navy SEAL moonlighting as a porn star


----------



## amlove21 (Nov 19, 2017)

Frank S. said:


> You want the skinny. Diarrhea can make you skinny, and the xanthan gum in A1  sauce can get you there.
> 
> Oh, and:
> Decorated Navy SEAL moonlighting as a porn star


You beautiful bastard. 

Thanks for being the most productive member of this site.


----------



## AWP (Nov 19, 2017)

I think Churchill is disappointed naval tradition is no longer rum, sodomy, and the lash.


----------



## Frank S. (Nov 19, 2017)




----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 20, 2017)

[QUO


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jan 2, 2018)

*<UPDATE>*

How Peter Mims spent a week hiding in a warship’s engine room (EXCLUSIVE)
Peter Mims was a troubled sailor who wanted out of the Navy.

He had financial problems, his marriage had fallen apart and his chain of command was riding him about qualifications. He’d sought mental health counseling, but was not treated when he needed it most.

Before he disappeared from the cruiser Shiloh on June 8, Mims was known for making crazy-yet-sincere claims. Shipmates recalled him saying he had been to space, and that he could shoot fireballs out of his hands.

*My favorite part:*
Mims could have been apprehended prior to his discovery when another sailor spotted him in the middle of the night, days earlier. But that sailor just went back to sleep instead of sounding the alarm.


----------



## Gunz (Jan 2, 2018)

Oh, he's a Florida native...I'm surprised he can't shoot fireballs out his ass.


----------



## CDG (Jan 2, 2018)

Based on the 4 years I spent in the Navy, I am not surprised at the circumstances here.  The Navy is fucking terrible at helping servicemembers who are dealing with personal issues.  The general attitude from leadership is, "Yeah, we don't give a shit.  Get help on your own time."


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 2, 2018)

.


----------

